# ISO Kohlrabi Recipe Ideas



## Steve Kroll (Jul 17, 2012)

One of our neighbors gave us some kohlrabi from their garden. I don't have a lot of experience with this vegetable. My mom used to just cube it and steam it. The few times I've made it, I did the same thing. I also tried it one time in a curry, on someone's recommendation. It was okay.

Does anyone have a good "off the beaten path" recipe for kohlrabi? Or maybe just some ideas?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 17, 2012)

kohlrabi is one of my favs steve but,like you,only ever had it boiled,steamed,mashed or roasted.i think it's one of those "if it ain't broken don't fix it moments"...maybe at it's best plain & simple.oh,by the way,cooked the spaghetti squash tonight....loved it!


----------



## blissful (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve, I've only eaten it raw, cut into sticks, and served them on a vegetable platter of raw vegetables. I love how crunchy it is. That's how we've had it since we were kids.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

Kohlrabii is one of my favorite veggies. I love it raw (sliced) with sea salt, freshly ground pepper, EVOO, and vinegar. The other thing I do is make it into a slaw. Here's a recipe that I like as well. I've never cooked it--been meaning to do that, but it never makes it that far--I just love it raw. I grow the purple variety. The leaves are edible as well--those I've steamed.

Recipe Details


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. Bliss and CWS, I've never tried it raw. I may have to do that.

I did find the following recipe, which looks kind of interesting. I think this is what I'm going to do. Anything with panko, cream, and parmesan is A-OK in my book. 

Kohlrabi Au Gratin Recipe


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 17, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> oh,by the way,cooked the spaghetti squash tonight....loved it!


I love spaghetti squash. We have it all the time. My favorite way to make it is with butter, s & p. Plain and simple. It's also good tossed with evoo, chopped tomatoes, and basil.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, peel them first and get out a heavy duty sharp knife.  Kohlrabi is one of my favorite summer vegetables.  

You can cut them up french fry style, toss with evoo and salt and roast in a single layer, turn them over at least once.  They brown up nicely but didn't seem to crisp up like potato fries.  Maybe I was impatient and took them from the oven too soon.  

Make "summer pickles" like cukes.  Slice thin, put in a sweet sour vinegar solution with a few spices / herbs.  I like hot chili, diced,  coriandar seed, garlic, celery seed,  whatever you like.   Refrigerate overnight. 

Matchstick and put in cole slaw. 

Cook like turnips and mash with butter, S & P.   An incredible waste, but it can be done, for those who like turnips.  

My favorite way is to simply thin slice or make sticks and serve with a little sea salt and a few grains of chili pepper.  These are a nice addition to a veggie tray.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kohlrabi is in the box of veggies picked at the farm yesterday. Can't wait!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I love spaghetti squash. We have it all the time. My favorite way to make it is with butter, s & p. Plain and simple. It's also good tossed with evoo, chopped tomatoes, and basil.


i hope they keep stocking it steve.ever notice how,supermarkets in particular,stock something,sell out,you ask when they'll get some more in & they say"we won't be,there's no demand.........!"?
never had kohlrabi raw,must give it a go


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i hope they keep stocking it steve.ever notice how,supermarkets in particular,stock something,sell out,you ask when they'll get some more in & they say"we won't be,there's no demand.........!"?
> never had kohlrabi raw,must give it a go


Slice it really thin or julienne it, sea salt, EVOO, pepper, a bit of your favorite vinegar--with a G&T--can't go wrong.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Slice it really thin or julienne it, sea salt, EVOO, pepper, a bit of your favorite vinegar--with a G&T--can't go wrong.


now that DOES sound like a plan,cheers CW!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> now that DOES sound like a plan,cheers CW!


That's how I was introduced to it raw by a dear, dear man who had a cottage next to my parents' cottage and would host cocktail hour every Friday during the summer. He had the most amazing green thumb (and made really good G&Ts! and pickled fish). Sadly, he died too young at 65 of a heart attack.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That's how I was introduced to it raw by a dear, dear man who had a cottage next to my parents' cottage and would host cocktail hour every Friday during the summer. He had the most amazing green thumb (and made really good G&Ts! and pickled fish). Sadly, he died too young at 65 of a heart attack.


hmmmmm,neighbours like that are hard to find particularly ones who share a passion for food,gardening & g&t's.65 is young...sad.oy vey only 5 years to go....better try the raw kohlrabi/g&t quick!!


----------



## Cerise (Jul 18, 2012)

Kewl looking sputnik-like vegetable. A couple of ideas I encountered (from Serious Eats, etc.):

Kohlrabi slaw w/ bacon & apples

Kohlrabi remoulade

Kohlrabi pancakes


----------



## Cerise (Jul 18, 2012)

Re the pancakes...

Stephencooks has an interesting recipe for Brussels sprouts pancakes w onion marmalade. (I think orange marmalade would be tasty as well.) You could adapt the recipe using Kohlrabi, or any veggie of choice.

Brussels Sprouts Pancakes with Onion Marmalade Recipe | Stephencooks


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 19, 2012)

Huh, I didn't know kohlrabi was good cooked! I've only eaten it raw (which I love!). It has kind of a mild radishy flavor. Do people cook radishes too?? If you cut the green skin off the outside of a broccoli stem, the inner white part kind of tastes like kohlrabi too. My mom used to cut up broccoli sticks for us all the time to use up the stems


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2012)

Depending on the growing conditions, I've rarely had to peel the kohlrabi that we grow. We do pick ours when they are about 2 inches diameter. And yes, people cook radishes--PF posted a roasted radish recipe a couple of weeks ago. I love radish soup. And, I often add radish to stir fries. Here's a radish recipe I keep meaning to try...maybe with the radishes that will be ready late August. 

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?language=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=4962

We pull our radishes after 25-30 days and replant. Otherwise, they get woody.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 19, 2012)

CWS--  The kohlrabi's I have seen at the farmers markets and in the produce sections at whole food/ co-ops this year all have been Huge.   I too like them smaller as they seem more tender and I think they get woody with age.   So I haven't bought any yet this year, still hoping to find some smaller ones.  I was Surprised how early they started appearing at the markets.  One must be able to plant them very early. I remember planting them some years ago from seed,  but I don't remember how long until we harvested them.  I should get one,  ( I think they come in 3's ) at the farmer's market this saturday and stop drooling.  Kohlrabis to me, are a Summer Treat.  I suppose next I'll be seeing them along-side Asparagus in December.  Somehow, I still can't wrap my brain around fresh asparagus as a Christmas or Winter vegetable.    But then again, I chuckled to myself that I was able to Grill outdoors every month last winter.  So,  here's to Kohlrabi in July and maybe again after the snow flies. 

I don't know how well or how long they store once picked.  


Steve--  how did you like the kohlrabi your neighbor gave you the other day?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> CWS--  The kohlrabi's I have seen at the farmers markets and in the produce sections at whole food/ co-ops this year all have been Huge.   I too like them smaller as they seem more tender and I think they get woody with age.   So I haven't bought any yet this year, still hoping to find some smaller ones.  I was Surprised how early they started appearing at the markets.  One must be able to plant them very early. I remember planting them some years ago from seed,  but I don't remember how long until we harvested them.  I should get one,  ( I think they come in 3's ) at the farmer's market this saturday and stop drooling.  Kohlrabis to me, are a Summer Treat.  I suppose next I'll be seeing them along-side Asparagus in December.  Somehow, I still can't wrap my brain around fresh asparagus as a Christmas or Winter vegetable.    But then again, I chuckled to myself that I was able to Grill outdoors every month last winter.  So,  here's to Kohlrabi in July and maybe again after the snow flies.
> 
> I don't know how well or how long they store once picked.
> 
> ...


Kohlrabi goes in early but it only needs 52-60 days. Ours are late because of the drought.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Steve--  how did you like the kohlrabi your neighbor gave you the other day?


They were good. What I ended up doing was slicing them into disks, then dipped in flour, egg, and panko. I then fried them in oil until they were cooked through. Sort of a fritter thing I guess.

I hadn't seen any recipes like that, so maybe I'm onto something new here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you have a mandolin, a dehydrator, some kohlrabi, a pepper mill, and a salt mill--kohlrabi chips rock!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> If you have a mandolin, a dehydrator, some kohlrabi, a pepper mill, and a salt mill--kohlrabi chips rock!



Sounds good!  Just as long as they don't taste like brussels sprouts....


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2012)

i've had kohlrabi tempura before that was really good.

i'm too late, but i was going to suggest slicing it thinly with onions, sweating in butter or evoo, adding fresh herbs and a vinegar, then using the mix to stuff whole fish for baking.

 just a thought.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 5, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i've had kohlrabi tempura before that was really good.
> 
> i'm too late, but i was going to suggest slicing it thinly with onions, sweating in butter or evoo, adding fresh herbs and a vinegar, then using the mix to stuff whole fish for baking.
> 
> just a thought.


BT--You are not too late--I have soooooo many kohlrabi waiting. Not to mention the 70 lb of tomatoes. Too many veggies to process

I was looking for s/thing to do with the kohlrabi where I could just walk away. LOVE, LOVE, the kohlrabi chips. Re: do they taste like sprouts...they taste like concentrated kohlrabi...and the Brussels sprouts are gonna be ready soon.....

BT - how was the week in Amishland?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 5, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i've had kohlrabi tempura before that was really good.
> 
> i'm too late, but i was going to suggest slicing it thinly with onions, sweating in butter or evoo, adding fresh herbs and a vinegar, then using the mix to stuff whole fish for baking.
> 
> just a thought.


You're not late. I just happen to have a half dozen kohlrabi sitting in my fridge.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 5, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> You're not late. I just happen to have a half dozen kohlrabi sitting in my fridge.


Only 1/2 a dozen? I wish!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2012)

steve, let us know how you cook the little sputniks ( lol, cerise). 

in keeping with the tempura idea, i guess you could also do a kimchee kohlrabi.

cws, amish country was great, thanks. beautiful, pastoral scenery, beautiful weather, great food, and both indoor and outdoor pools at the resort.

southern pa. has definitely not been affected by the drought. everywhere we went the corn was as high as an elephant's eye, the soybeans hanging low and heavy, and we got to watch many farms hand harvesting huge tobacco plants in the fields.

i'm amazed at how the amish do it all without any powered machines. just mules and ceturies old manual tools. 

we brought home a lot of the most delicious treats, from fresh peach and blueberry pies, to whoopie pies, to jarred vanilla peaches, and lots of fruit right from the farm where they were grown. canteloupe, watermelon, nectarines, etc., etc.. 
the car was stuffed with gift bags and coolers on the way home. we even rescued and brought home a stray cat that was living out of the resort's garbage cans, but that's another story.

no kohlrabi, though, lol. (just to get back on topic).


----------

